# WINDY! WINDY! SATURDAY



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Glavan family Kenny, Lisa, and Kenny Jr and Toni had one tough day to fish in 20 -25 mph winds Saturday. But it was Lisa?s birthday and mom wanted to go fishing so fishing we went. Well with the wind going outside for trout was out of the question so it was to Be a day in the marsh cashing reds and drum and everything else. Thing started good first stop a couple of drum and one red. But it got slow for awhile the wind was getting worse so I had to hit the really small protected places. But we found the reds and drums hungry on a small drain out where the box started to look good. Worked around several ponds and drains picking up a few at each. Finished up on a good note with some of the day?s biggest reds along with some more drum. BEAUTIFUL BOX of fish for the day.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Happy Birthday Lisa!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Limit 20 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> 15 Drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">WWW.RATHERBE-FISHING.COM


----------

